# New Cake Pans



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Just purchased some 3" cake pans. Always used the 2" pans. 
Any hints & tips before I use them ?
i.e.-Reduce temperature,doubling recipes, can I use a Genoise recipe in a 3" pan?
Thanks


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Even with a 3" high pan, I don't fill them all the way. Somewhere between 2/3 and 3/4 up the side is good. Yes, reduce the temp 25 degrees lower than with the 2" pans. I have had no problems making genoise in a 3" pan.

[ March 15, 2001: Message edited by: momoreg ]


----------



## blueribboncakes (Dec 19, 2000)

I love the 3" pans. There are a few tricks tho...
Make sure that you keep your cakes (i.e. making several tiers in a wedding cake), consistent. They should all be the same heighth. Also, Wilton sells a heating core for the really large pans. I think that they suggest anything 10" or bigger could use a heating core. You put it in the center, it looks like a cup with a narrow bottom, and you fill it with batter,...make sure to grease it too, 'cause you are going to want to take out the piece inside and put it in the Hole that the core made in the cake. I have found this method very effective, and not one person has ever noticed the patched in piece. They'd notice an uncooked center a lot more! Hey what brand of pans was it?


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Thanks Momoreg, I wasn't sure about the Genoise. I would like my cakes to rise maybe exactly at the rim or even slightly higher. I like my cakes 4 inches. But am tired of 2 pans, wanted to try 1 pan to do the job. Off to experiment.

Blue, thanks also, I have that heating core, but never used it yet. Probably have to use it w/ the 3". Those pans were Chicago Metallic. Sturdy guys. I do cakes too!


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Foxglove,
The pans were wonderful. Reduce temp. 25 degrees, bakes longer though. No problems so far. Go for it, buy them!


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Foxglove,
Experimenting.... You might wanna try putting a flower nail inside the batter. Same way you would put a heating core inside, but a flower nail is easier. Bakes better. Depends on what type of recipe you are doing. I did some butter cakes. The center wasn't getting baked. Good Luck w/ da new pans!!


----------



## blueribboncakes (Dec 19, 2000)

The flower nail is an interesting idea. Oh, when I bought my pans, 3" I must have read the part, "for serious cake decorators". Now I have to laugh, because my cake teacher insisted on us using the 2" high pans for our cake, and doing 2 layers, making a nice high 4 inch cake. Go figure! I had bought the set of 3 and do have plans to make a Panetonne with the 6 incher.


----------

